# Exhaust Ruined??



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

Recently the rings went out on my rancher i am currently in the middle of rebuilding it. But from all of the oil being burnt i can stick my finger in the exhaust tip and its full of oil. So my question is do i need an entire new header and exhaust? Or can i just roll with it how it is?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

It will smoke like heck for a while but it should be OK.


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

I might just buy a whole new exhaust lol. Or maybe cleaning it out?


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

You can clean it out with a bunch of heat. We used to pour a small amonut of diesel fuel in the headers (disconnected from muffler) and use a propane torch to get it going and keep it that way. Keep in mind it's not real safe, you need to be watching it at all times! You can do the same to the muffler but it should just burn out like nmk said with time and heat.


----------



## dirtydog (Nov 11, 2009)

Man my buddy blew his rancher up twice and it cleared up . It was blowing out oil 6 feet. Just runit ! It will burn off no biggie


----------

